# Food Safety News Mon 11/11/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 11, 2019)

Food Safety News
Mon 11/11/2019 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Three infected after eating ground beef from grocery store meat counters*
By News Desk on Nov 11, 2019 12:06 am At least three people are sick with E. coli O157:H7 infections after eating ground beef sold by New Seasons Market stores. The retailer is recalling an unrevealed amount of meat. Although the implicated ground beef was sold between Oct. 19 and 23, there is concern that some people may have it in their home freezers....  Continue Reading



* Swedish Salmonella outbreak linked to crayfish*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 11, 2019 12:05 am A national outbreak of Salmonella in Sweden has been linked to eating a brand of crayfish. Folkhälsomyndigheten (Public Health Agency of Sweden) reported the probable source of infection in an update to the initial outbreak announcement. With the help of whole genome sequencing, 31 ill people have been identified in the outbreak of Salmonella Newport....  Continue Reading


* FDA issues warning letter to acidified food facility in India*
By News Desk on Nov 11, 2019 12:04 am As part of its enforcements, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company has...  Continue Reading



* One in four Australians face danger by eating raw or undercooked eggs*
By News Desk on Nov 11, 2019 12:03 am One in four Australian adults are taking a food safety risk by eating raw or undercooked egg dishes, according to a health charity. The Food Safety Information Council released Omnipoll research, funded by Australian Pasteurized Eggs. The study also found as many as 12 percent of adults are even more at risk because they eat...  Continue Reading



* Sausage for pizza recalled for possible Listeria contamination*
By News Desk on Nov 10, 2019 10:36 am Columbus-based Ezzo Sausage Company has recalled 25,000 pounds of sausage products after a test returned positive results for Listeria monocytogenes, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The 15 ready-to-eat sausage products were produced on Oct. 29, 2019, Oct. 30, and Nov. 5. The product list is found here. The...  Continue Reading


----------

